# *** 034Motorsport 24-Hour Free Koozie Sale - Saturday Only! ***



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*The 034Motorsport 24-Hour Sale Starts Saturday at 12:01 AM PST!* (It's _technically_ 23 hours and 58 minutes...) 

For those of you who can't make it to our *5th Annual Dyno Day & Open House* this year, we're doing a little something special.  

All orders placed on Saturday will receive a free 034Motorsport Koozie, and all 034Motorsport branded products and apparel will be 5% off. 

Thanks to all of you for your continued support! :thumbup: 

*CLICK HERE TO START SHOPPING*​


----------

